# First Soap...



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Well Momma Soap makers, You have just helped another person learn how to make soap. We just finished our first dance:batch. 

I halved the Walmart recipe and used my pot tallow, coconut oil and olive oil. I wanted to use up some green tea, so i tossed it into the water before adding the lye. (used WAY too much tea) I am not sure how the end result will turn out but right now I have a dollar store plastic container of soap that looks like chocolate pudding. (it is really green tea)

Had the whole family in on the undertaking, which feels nice. My youngest is turning 19 and he rarely is interested in what I am doing. He was right in the middle and taking charge of the process.

BTW- if you want to try this recipe and you do not want to put out the $ for the electric wand... a wooden spoon / fork WILL fit into a electric drill and works OK for the stirring.

Thanks for all of your help,

Peggy Sue


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! Let us know how it comes out! That's very exciting!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I bet your brown will calm down and you will have beautiful flecks in your soap when it is done curing, I know my green tea turns my pouring soap muddy, but the coconut lime verbena with green tea is lovely when done. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This AM it had a slick feeling on the surface. Is this normal? it does feel firm but slippery. I will be able to get a better look at it when DH's alarm goes off. (its in on our bedroom floor)


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrat's on your 1st batch. Watch and wait. It will harden up.

Deb


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

The slick feel may be a little condensation if you have high humidity. I keep a ceiling fan running nearby when this happens. It helps.

Madfarmer


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

This soap is still slick. It is firm but slick. Where the tea specs are, it weeps brown drops...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Rebatched the green tea soap above. It had white rings around the leaves when we sliced it. It smelled like lye. 

Second batch was castile soap with honey and oatmeal. Made a third batch (hot process) with my sister and niece which included GM. (Wonderfully delicious) Fourth batch was lavendar/honey/oats. MMMMmm. (Just for me)

We are going to gve some as gifts for Christmas, so now we are looking for a good Christmas scent. Any suggestions?

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends on what you like. I like Victorian Christmas from Enchanted Lights Candle Company. They have a website, but you have to call them to order. They were very nice on the phone. Minimum order is #1, though, so that makes a lot of soap.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Lavender w/ oatmeal is one of my favorites! I am getting a lot of favorites though...hard to pick.


----------

